# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  ik ben nieuw

## canardo

Ik ben canardo en wil stoppen met roken, maar gebruik Lorazepam. Ik zoek al heel internet af naar de bijverschijnselen van het stoppen met roken en het gebruik van Lorazepam. Ik kan het nergens vinden en kwam op deze site. Ik krijg nl het gevoel alsof ik geen Lorazepam ingenomen heb wanneer ik stop met roken en dit terwijl ik mijn pilletje wel ingenomen heb.
Ik ga nu even een beetje struinen in dit forum.

----------


## canardo

Dank je wel mr lucky. Ik zal het eens lezen :Smile:

----------


## canardo

wat een grappig stuk. melk, bananen ed. ik zal het in mijn achterhoofd houden!

groetjes,
canardo

----------

